# I must admit something. +small food contest lullz



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I told my girlfriend that if Paula Deen ever became available, I'd leave her for her. She understood. I think it'd be worth it! Who's with me? lol post up who your favorite Food Network or other culinary star is and why! Best one gets something obscure from the Korean grocery store!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Isaac, I once asked a lady at an auction, (with my wife's blessing) if I could marry her for the pecan pie she made, so I know where you are coming from. I've watched a lot of the tv chef folks since Julia Child and to this day my favorite is Justin Wilson.










Good old Lousiana boy would could sure cook cajun, and keep you entertained. I do think Guy has the best job in the world though.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I can see where your coming from. I can't argue with your logic, but on sheer looks, I gotta go with Giada.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oooo Vic, now I have to do some homework to see who this guy is! Hehe and I agree, Giada is mm mmm mmm! I think she kinda looks like the actress who plays 13 on House MD.

BTW Dec. 4th at 11:59AM is deadline.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I totally have to go with Sandra lee!

I would eat a meal off her back!

I have like 3 of her cookbooks.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> I can see where your coming from. I can't argue with your logic, but on sheer looks, I gotta go with Giada.


lol she buge me most because of her looks. her giant head and little arms she looks like a dinosaur and it always looks like shes standing on a steping stool when shes cooking


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's see... my favourite culinary star of all time... 



I hear he makes a mean 'tater tot! 

"Don't do drugs kids. There is a time and place for everything. It's called college."


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HGFlex said:


> Let's see... my favourite culinary star of all time...
> 
> I hear he makes a mean 'tater tot!
> 
> "Don't do drugs kids. There is a time and place for everything. It's called college."


Chocolate salty balls!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eyesack...thanks for the contest
Padma Lakshmi: Where can I start...oh yeah, even my wife said she was hot!!
She is a great cook person and I cannot imagine not eating anything she prepared.
I hope I win:car:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> I totally have to go with Sandra lee!
> 
> I would eat a meal off her back!
> 
> I have like 3 of her cookbooks.


I have read a little about her and how she produces her show....it really looks like she is living what she is cooking!!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> I can see where your coming from. I can't argue with your logic, but on sheer looks, I gotta go with Giada.


+1 For Giada

She was at my Barnes and Noble signing books. I went and caught a glimpse of her and a nutted

twice.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> lol she buge me most because of her looks. her giant head and little arms she looks like a dinosaur and it always looks like shes standing on a steping stool when shes cooking


To each his own. I just know that when she flashes that smile...well, you figure it out.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Tony... Speechless!

UNNNH! CHICKUNWAAANG!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Nigella Lawson has to be one of the sexiest women on tv, let alone the food network, imo.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Ingrid Hoffman MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

View attachment 48799


View attachment 48800


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Wow Tony... Speechless!
> 
> UNNNH! CHICKUNWAAANG!


From the heart bro........just trying for a good showing in the contest:smoke2::smoke2:

Love me some Padma....and Andrea and PadmAndrea.........:smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> Nigella Lawson has to be one of the sexiest women on tv, let alone the food network, imo.


 + 1 for Nigella. She oozes sexy!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

pitbulljimmy said:


> + 1 for Nigella. She oozes sexy!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> To each his own. I just know that when she flashes that smile...well, you figure it out.


didnt mean to offend, sorry if i did.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> +1 For Giada
> 
> She was at my Barnes and Noble signing books. I went and caught a glimpse of her and a nutted
> 
> twice.


omg rofl!!!!

Just a reminder guys, this is over on Friday at 11:59! Whoever wins gets some weird-ass food thanks to the Korean grocery store near me!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hell ya, I'm with you Isaac! Has everyone made something with a Paula Deen recepe?!?! EVERYTHING tastes amazing! I mean, how can it not really with a pound of buttah? My wife makes her chicken pie, and takes out all the butter, and its still amazing. This lady is woken up by her crew in the morning, gets out of bed, and just starts cooking. How can anyone beat a woman who makes a cheeseburger, BUT, instead of using buns, uses TWO GLAZED DONUTS!?!?!

I mean suuuuure, she's not a looker compared to some of the other photos in this thread.... but have her cook you a meal, and give you a few bucks from her millions, then you buy what you're not getting at home!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol! My thoughts exactly Jim! Between you and Tony it's tough, I might have to roll some dice for this...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just something about her.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a nerd...










Food science makes the world go round.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> I'm a nerd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Alton Brown? I actually do enjoy his stuff a lot. I was just realizing that when I heated my tuna-salad-sandwich the flavors of my seasonings popped out because heat often expedites chemical reactions, or at least the movement of molecules/electrons idk lol.

And DONNIE WTF LOL! Are you TRYING to take my cigar budget away?! Jeez man, new pants are in order for me now! hahaha! I didn't know she did an FHM shoot?


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

View attachment 48868


Fresh fish Baby! Julia new her fish.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Is that Alton Brown? I actually do enjoy his stuff a lot. I was just realizing that when I heated my tuna-salad-sandwich the flavors of my seasonings popped out because heat often expedites chemical reactions, or at least the movement of molecules/electrons idk lol.
> 
> And DONNIE WTF LOL! Are you TRYING to take my cigar budget away?! Jeez man, new pants are in order for me now! hahaha! I didn't know she did an FHM shoot?


Yeah, that's Alton Brown. You've obviously never seen The Waffler.  His Good Eats show is fun, but his show Feasting on Asphalt was very good.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> Yeah, that's Alton Brown. You've obviously never seen The Waffler.  His Good Eats show is fun, but his show Feasting on Asphalt was very good.


Until he dropped his bike on a gravel road. I think maybe the missus and the network insurance company said no more.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Jumes said:


> Until he dropped his bike on a gravel road. I think maybe the missus and the network insurance company said no more.


Makes the show name nice and ironic. :rotfl:


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with Trev, Nigella Lawson is a very good cook, not too interested in the sexy bit. My personal favourite is Jamie Oliver, because he uses wholesome ingredients and creates easy to use recipes that anyone could cook.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Alrighty guys, contest is over. Thank you all for participating, it was very difficult for me to decide on a winner. Therefore, I'm picking two. Congratulations to Tony and Ryan (Shunoshi)! 

Tony, great pics of Padma, I almost set the one of her eating the ribs for my desktop wallpaper, but figured my gf would get mad. 
Ryan, I've always loved Alton Brown's show for his in-depth, scientific, yet easy to understand explanations of why food does what it does! Coming from a previous science background with culinary experience, I can appreciate your pick.

I miss this guy the most probably:

Saw him live once with my dad at a cooking expo! He reminds me so much of my gf's dad lol.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

But Isaak I was just about to submit the Galloping Gourmet. Always sauced, always entertaining and always cooked to clog your arteries. jk, congrats guys, and let us know what Korean treats you get.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha sorry Jumes, maybe I'll have another foodie-war later in the season!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

BTW to the winners: Prizes will be sent next week, I have to go to the store this weekend and couldn't make it there today. Sorry for the delay; end of semester madness. I should update my just smoked: to just smoked: keys on my keyboard haha


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Alrighty guys, contest is over. Thank you all for participating, it was very difficult for me to decide on a winner. Therefore, I'm picking two. Congratulations to Tony and Ryan (Shunoshi)!
> 
> Tony, great pics of Padma, I almost set the one of her eating the ribs for my desktop wallpaper, but figured my gf would get mad.
> Ryan, I've always loved Alton Brown's show for his in-depth, scientific, yet easy to understand explanations of why food does what it does! Coming from a previous science background with culinary experience, I can appreciate your pick.
> ...


Wooo! Awesome!! I'm looking forward to Korean goodies!!! I can smell the Kimchi from here. 

BTW, Yan Can Cook was an awesome show back in the day.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Just something about her.


Is it just me, or does anyone else think her head looks Photoshopped?
Weird.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

eyesack said:


> I miss this guy the most probably:
> 
> Saw him live once with my dad at a cooking expo! He reminds me so much of my gf's dad lol.


YES!!! I miss Wok With Yan...used to watch it back in '81 or so. Never saw his other shows, but on that one he used to wear a different apron every day with a pun of the word "wok" on it, like "Stuck Between a Wok and a Hard Place"...kinda dumb, but I was 14, so it worked for me!


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> To each his own. I just know that when she flashes that smile...well, you figure it out.


All I ever noticed was *really *nice cleavage. :happy:

Padma is also a beauty as well. Seriously gorgeous.

Paula ....hmmm. I'm not up for eating deep fried butter.

Big props for the people posting Justin Wilson ("gunna use a little weesiana hot saus!") and Yan Can Cook - I loved watching that guy's show.


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Flux said:


> ...Justin Wilson ("gunna use a little weesiana hot saus!")


and don't forget "How y'all are?"

I've lived on the other side of the Mason Dixon line for longer than I care to admit, but still can't stop saying y'all.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jumes said:


> and don't forget "How y'all are?"
> 
> I've lived on the other side of the Mason Dixon line for longer than I care to admit, but still can't stop saying y'all.


Pssshhhh I only lived south of the M.D. line for 3 months, but have always used y'all in my vocayewlary lol. Ain't nothin to be ashamed of!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Incoming!
0309 1140 0002 1743 0760

0309 1140 0002 1743 0753

I hope you guys like cigars or somethn' =D


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Isaac,

I got it yesterday......

Montecristo Habana
and
Man o' War Ruination

Some Tea and roasted laver....told the wife she better come up with a roasted laver recipe this weekend....just as soon as I find out what it is.

Thanks

for the contest and Padma Rocks


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Got my package yesterday as well, same contents. Not entirely sure what roasted laver is, but I'm going to try out the tea at work today! 

Thanks for the 2 sticks as well. That's another couple to knock off my must-try list. What variety of Montecristo is that? Just so I can make a mental note.










(sorry about the poor photography, wife's camera phone.) :tinfoil3:

*EDIT* Ah ha!! Wikipedia saves the day!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe grats guys, it's an MC#4 CC! Enjoy fellas! Laver is roasted seaweed =P


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Ryan, I know you would never part with that roasted seaweed, but if you just don't think you can choke down that MC CC, then pm me. :laugh: 
Nice hit and nice contest Isaack.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe thanks Vic! I might have to have another contest soon! =D


----------

